# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Санкт-Петербург,  Орёл, Волгоград, Сочи, Минск

## Milya

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ БЛАГОТВОРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ФОНД
«НАШЕ БУДУЩЕЕ»
при поддержке Министерства культуры РФ, Российской Гильдии пианистов-концертмейстеров, ИД «Один из лучших», газеты «Фестивальный аккорд» 

приглашает коллективы и отдельных исполнителей принять участие 
в фестивалях и конкурсах сезона 2009 года


Орловский Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной, хоровой и вокальной музыки «Серебряный камертон»
Орёл, Россия
18.03.2009 - 22.03.2009
Заявка до 1.03.2009
В конкурсе принимают участие творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители инструментального жанра, вокальные ансамбли, хоровые коллективы академического и народного направлений из России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья
Возраст участников от 5 до 25 лет.
Стоимость 8500 руб.

V Международный конкурс "Золотой Феникс"
Санкт-Петербург, Россия
26.03.2009 - 30.03.2009
Заявка до 15.02.2009
Все виды и направления творчества. 
Возраст участников от 5 до 25 лет.
Стоимость 13650 руб.

II International contest-festival "ART - EUROPE"
(Международный конкурс – фестиваль "Арт -  Европа")
Россия – Финляндия – Швеция – Россия
01.04.2009 – 05.04.2009
Заявка до 01.03.2009
Творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители в номинациях: вокал, хоровое пение, хореография, театр (музыкальный, драматический, кукольный, танца), театр мод, художественное слово, оригинальный жанр.
Возраст не ограничен.

Международный фестиваль-конкурс «Кубок Европы»
Г. Минск, Республика Беларусь
22.04.2009 – 26.04.2009
Заявка до 01.04.2009
Творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители всех жанров. 
Возраст участников от 5 до 25 лет.

VI Межнациональный фестиваль-конкурс-круиз 
«Кораблик  надежды»
Волгоград-Саратов-Волгоград, Россия
03.05.2009 – 07.05.2009
Заявка до 1.04.2009
Номинации: Хореография (все виды и направления, соло, ансамбль, в том числе бальные танцы), Вокал (соло, ансамбль), Хоровое пение, Бардовская песня, Инструментальная музыка (соло, ансамбль, оркестры), Театр мод, Театр (все виды и направления), Художественное слово, Оригинальный жанр, Изобразительное и декоративно-прикладное творчество. Фотография. Авторские работы (вокальные, хоровые, инструментальные произведения, хореографические постановки и театральные спектакли). Помимо исполнителей награждаются руководители, концертмейстеры.
В фестивальной программе возраст участников не ограничен!
В конкурсе в Саратове возраст участников от 5 до 25 лет.

VI Всероссийский национальный фестиваль-конкурс творческих коллективов "Великая Россия"
Сочи, Дагомыс, Россия
09.06.2009 - 13.06.2009
Заявка до 15.05.2009
Творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители всех жанров. Декоративно-прикладное и изобразительное творчество, фотография.
Возраст 5 – 25 лет, от 26 лет и старше.

VII Всероссийский фестиваль творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей «Содружество»
Сочи, Дагомыс, Россия
01.07.2009 - 08.07.2009
Заявка до 15.05.2009
Все виды, жанры и направления творчества.
Возраст не ограничен.

Международный хореографический конкурс "VIVA DANCE"
Сочи, Дагомыс, Россия
01.07.2009 - 08.07.2009
Заявка до 15.05.2009
Классический танец, народный танец, стилизованный народный танец, современная хореография, джаз-, модерн-, степ – танец, уличные танцы, эстрадно-спортивные танцы, восточные танцы.
Возраст не ограничен.

Международный конкурс "Музыкальная волна"
Волгоград, Россия
15.07.2009 - 19.07.2009
Заявка до 1.07.2009
Все виды, жанры и направления творчества.
Возраст не ограничен.

III Международный конкурс современных исполнителей "Музыкальный спринт"
Сочи, Россия
25.08.2009 - 28.08.2009
Заявка до 30.06.2009
Вокал (эстрадный, джазовое пение); Хореография.
Конкурс по системе выбывания и открытого голосования жюри.
Участники от 5 до 25 лет.

IX Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества "Музыкальная радуга"
Сочи, Дагомыс, Россия
22.10.2009 - 26.10.2009
Заявка до 01.10.2009
Творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители всех жанров. Декоративно-прикладное и изобразительное творчество, фотография.
Возраст от 5 до 25 лет.

IV Международный конкурс исполнителей вокальной и хоровой музыки "Серебряный камертон"
Санкт - Петербург, Россия
04.11.2009 - 08.11.2009
Заявка до 01.10.2009
Номинации: Вокальный ансамбль, Хоровой коллектив. Коллективы академического и народного направлений.
Возраст от 5 - 25 лет

IV Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной музыки "Серебряный камертон"
Санкт-Петербург, Россия
04.11.2009 - 08.11.2009
Заявка до 01.10.2009
В конкурсе принимают участие творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители инструментального жанра из России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья

C удовольствием всем отвечу. Спрашивайте, пишите в личку.

----------


## ЛП2703

здравствуйте.каковы условия конкурса-круиза"Кораблик надежды",а также конкурса в Дагомысе "Великая Россия"(условия учвстия,стоимость,дорога).Буду благодарна, если вышлите положения на larapig@mail.ru

----------


## Milya

Всё отправила. Если есть вопросы, пишите, звоните - все контакты в Положениях есть.

----------


## Juli

*Milya*,
 спасибо за информацию. Могу ли я получить Положения:
 II International contest-festival "ART - EUROPE", 
 VI Всероссийский национальный фестиваль-конкурс творческих коллективов "Великая Россия", 
 Международный конкурс "Музыкальная волна"?
 Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## LISSI-SUPER

*Milya*,

расскажите поподробнее о конкурсе "Великая Россия" :smile:*Milya*,

----------


## Milya

*LISSI-SUPER*,
 Название говорит само за себя. Проект - праздник национальных культур. Очень много коллективов, как вокальных,так и хореографических, театральных. Дети и педагоги ведут обмен характерными нюансами творчества разных национальностей, культур. Атмосфера взаимопонимания и дружбы. Доходило до курьёзов:уральские дети на дискотеке после церемонии закрытия лихо отплясывали лезгинку, а кабардинцы им аплодировали. Но конечно, это всё лирика,- конкурс есть конкурс. Все положения вышлю на электронку. Спасибо за вопрос.

----------


## Victorya

*Milya*,
 Большое спасибо, все условия получила, всё очень подробно и детализированно.
Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Milya

Международный фестиваль-круиз "Арт-Европа" состоится 31 марта - 5 апреля 2009г.

----------


## deonis007

Буду благодарен miss-mister2007@mail.ru

----------


## dedula

А можно и мне выслать положения конкурсов?! Заранее благодарю!

tania.lip@mail.ru

----------


## LISSI-SUPER

*Milya*,
благодарю за информацию :smile:

----------


## Milya

В наш фестивальный вестник занесён новый проект в Израиле, Тель-Авив - Международный фестиваль "Весенние холмы" - ноябрь 2009г.
Положение появилось только на сайте фонда в разделе фестивали.

----------


## горияр

*Milya*,
Будьте добры, интересуют все положения конкурсов и фестивалей, проходящих в Сочи
nina-pt@yandex.ru

----------


## Milya

*deonis007*,
 барахлит комп, поэтому подтвердите получение информации
*горияр*,всё отправила на эл.адрес
*dedula*,
 с вашей электронки письма возвращаются

----------


## горияр

*Milya*,
Спасибо, всё пришло!
nina-pt@yandex.ru

----------


## labukh

Все о проводимых фестивалях МБФ "Наше будущее" на 2009 год вот тут

----------


## Milya

*labukh*,
 Спасибо, Андрей!!! :Ok:

----------


## Milya

Утверждён ещё один проект в Волгограде Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс профессионального и самодеятельного творчества (без возрастных ограничений). Состоится летом. Ориентировочная цена участия 6500.

----------


## Milya

Добавляем ещё один проект: всероссийский открытый фестиваль-конкурс профессиональных и самодеятельных коллективов. Все жанры и направления творчества. Место проведения г. Волгоград (18-22 июня). Оргвзнос 6500руб.
Обращаемся с просьбой - давайте придумаем название!

----------


## Tucha

Здравствуйте,Milya. 
Расскажите, пожалуйста  подробнее 1.VI Всероссийский национальный фестиваль-конкурс творческих коллективов "Великая Россия"
2. VII Всероссийский фестиваль творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей «Содружество»
3. III Международный конкурс современных исполнителей "Музыкальный спринт"
4. IX Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества "Музыкальная радуга"
Условия участия , финансы.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Milya

*Tucha*,
 Все положения отправила на эл. адрес. Обратите внимание, что в одни сроки с "Содружеством" проходит Хореографическая летняя школа "Viva dance" (тоже фестиваль-конкурс, но только для хореограф. коллективов и отд. исполнителей).
"Музыкальный спринт" - достаточно жёсткий конкурс, там открытое голосование после каждого выступления. Можно вылететь в первом туре, не все малыши к этому морально готовы, случаются слёзы. Зато для возрастных старших категорий - самый адреналин.

----------


## Milya

Привет, Москва!!! Забудем виртуальные ссоры, принимай новый проект в реале! Начинаем кампанию по оформлению заявок на фестиваль-конкурс в столице. Все жанры и виды творчества. Время проведения - 1-5 августа.

----------


## Milya

На *Международный конкурс "Кубок Европы"*, который пройдёт в Минске 22-26 апреля подтвердили своё участие в составе почётного жюри: 
Калистратов В.Ю. народный артист РФ,засл. деятель искусств РФ,профессор МГК им. Чайковского;
Балабан О.В. гл.специалист отдела муз. искусства Гос.Российского Дома народного творчества, профессор кафедры сольного и хорового пения;
Корниловский Ф.М. засл. учитель РФ,зам.директора и преподаватель по классу домры ОГШИ им. Кабалевского;
Гришкова Е.В. засл.артистка РФ,доцент кафедры хореографии,ассистент гл. балетмейстера гос. академ.ансамбля нар. танца "Берёзка"
Бер О.Л.концертмейсет МГК,исполнительный директор Российской гильдии пианистов-концертмейстеров
и другие.
Полная информация на сайте фонда.

----------


## Milya

Привет всем форумчанам - жителям Питера! Фанфары возвестили об открытии в городе на Неве V Международного фестиваля-конкурса "Золотой Феникс". Приглашаю всех на выступления конкурсантов в ДК "Молодёжный", а инструменталисты в ДШИ им. Мравинского на Варшавской,44. Оргкомитет в гостинице Россия (м.Парк Победы).
Хотелось бы узнать, как всё прошло.

*Добавлено через 46 часов 19 минут*
Кого заинтересовал фестиваль-конкурс в Израиле: по просьбе принимающей стороны изменено название. На сайте в разделе Фестивали ищите проект "Израиль встречает друзей" (раньше анонсировался как "Весенние холмы")

----------


## Milya

Ура!!! С победой с "Золотого Феникса" возвращаются юные таланты из Кемерово, Омска, Перми. Конкурс состоялся, имена победителей названы.

----------


## andr.sitnikov

Здравствуйте! А с Украины принимаете? Напишите пожалуйста,если будут проходить конкурсы,фестивали в сентябре,октябре,в Питере ,у меня образцовая танцевальная студия.Если да,пересылайте положения,условия участия,стоимость.
sitnikova-ira@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Nataliyamuzzz

Пришлите, пожалуйста, информацию о конкурсах и фестивалях, которые будут проходить в Сочи Nataliya_Lugovay@mail.ru

----------


## Milya

*andr.sitnikov*,
 Рады всем и всегда. Приезжайте, убедитесь сами. :smile:
*Nataliyamuzzz*,
 Всё отправила по электронке.

----------


## lacri

Здравствуйте, можно было бы узнать поподробнее (взнос, участие, условия, анкета,) про конкурс "Музыкальный спринт?"
спасибо заранее!!!!

nati-na@rambler.ru

----------


## Milya

*lacri*,
 Информацию по "Музыкальному спринту" отправила на эл. адрес, останутся вопросы, пишите.:smile:

----------


## Milya

Всем, кто хотел, но не успел принять участие в фестивале-конкурсе-круизе "Арт-Европа" сообщаем: событие прошло на одном дыхании. Фестивальная программа на пароме, конкурс в Хельсинки, выступления для Российских сотрудников шведской компании в Стокгольме. На "ура" - ребята из детского дома р. п. Сосновка Тамбовской области, они же стали обладателями Гран-при. Хореографический коллектив "Ассорти" из г. Палассовка Волгоградской области занял первое место. Каково было удивление ребят, когда прямо на церемонии награждения руководителю коллектива пришло sms от Главы Администрации округа.
Для поздравлений в адрес лауреатов не существует границ!
Все результаты у организаторов, кому интересно.

----------


## Najm

Пришлите , пожалуйста, информацию по всем вокальным конкурсам на email

----------


## Milya

*Najm*,
 Всё отправила,получили?

Всем, всем,всем! Начался приём заявок на летние конкурсы и фестивали: "Великая Россия", "Содружество","VIVA DANCE", "Музыкальный спринт" (все Сочи), "Музыкальная волна", "Звёздный калейдоскоп" (все Волгоград), "Фестивальный аккорд" (Москва)

----------


## vargavolk1

*Milya*,
 IV Международный конкурс исполнителей вокальной и хоровой музыки "Серебряный камертон"
Санкт - Петербург, Россия
04.11.2009 - 08.11.2009
Заявка до 01.10.2009
Номинации: Вокальный ансамбль, Хоровой коллектив. Коллективы академического и народного направлений.
Возраст от 5 - 25 лет

если можно по этому конкурсу пришлите информацию.
Спасибо.

----------


## Pumpkin

вышлите, пожалуйста, подробную информацию о следующих конкурсах :
 «Содружество»
"Музыкальная волна"
"Музыкальный спринт"
 "Музыкальная радуга" 

tikovka@inbox.ru

----------


## Milya

*vargavolk1*,
*Pumpkin*,
 Извините за задержку информации, только что вернулась из Минска. Международный конкурс "Кубок Европы" получил ежегодную прописку в Республике Беларусь. Уровень участников очень сильный. Вокалисты Украины - супер!!! Хореография - Нефтеюганск! Жюри определилось только к 4 часам утра, разница в десятых долях баллов. Гран-при - Большой Кубок Европы - г. Астрахань, Россия!
Все победители на сайте организаторов проекта.

----------


## катариина

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

вышлите, пожалуйста, подробную информацию о следующих конкурсах :
«Содружество»
"Музыкальная волна"
"Музыкальный спринт"
"Музыкальная радуга" 
Екатерина Эстония

*Добавлено через 23 часа 30 минут*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> вышлите, пожалуйста, подробную информацию о следующих конкурсах :
> «Содружество»
> "Музыкальная волна"
> "Музыкальный спринт"
> "Музыкальная радуга" 
> Екатерина Эстония


evelinka2002 @mail.ru

----------


## Hani333

Расскажите про конкурсы Музыкальная волна и Музыкальный спринт,куда посылать заявку и муз.материал?Заранее спасибо.
Hani333@yandex.ru

----------


## Milya

*Hani333*,
 Отправила всю информацию по фестивалю-конкурсу "Музыкальная волна" и конкурсу "Музыкальный спринт". Историю проекта "Музыкальный спринт" можно увидеть на www.det-fond.ru в разделах фото и итоги.

*Добавлено через 30 часов 56 минут*
_Всем доброго времени суток! Дорогие наши организаторы конкурса "КУБОК ЕВРОПЫ"- сотрудники МБФ "НАШЕ БУДУЩЕЕ", жюри, руководители и участники конкурса! Образцовый детский хореографический коллектив "СОЗВЕЗДИЕ"(г.Нефтеюганск, ХМАО-Югра, Тюменской обл) сердечно поздравляет всех ВАС с чудесным праздником - ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ! Пусть несколько символично это сейчас звучит, но именно люди из города-героя Волгограда, эти профессионалы своего дела, эта команда под руководством Веры Александровны Барбаной, уверенно вела всех нас к Победе на творческом Олимпе под названием "КУБОК ЕВРОПЫ"! Были созданы все условия для комфортного проживания: уют, питание, бассейн с сауной и аквапарком, знакомство с замечательным городом Минском, встречи-проводы, атмосфера творчества и увлеченности за кулисами...Каждый участник был обласкан заботой и вниманием, имя каждого из них прозвучало на награждении... Очень достойно, во всех отношениях! Огромное ВАМ спасибо!.. Мира Вам, Счастья, Добра, Любви и Красоты!!!_

----------


## Milya

Летний танцевальный форум для хореографов, молодых исполнителей, коллективов всех направлений хореографии
*"Viva Dance"*

в рамках* VII открытого Всероссийского фестиваля-конкурса "Содружество"*. 01-08 июля 2009г. Сочи (Дагомыс).

Возраст не ограничен. Можно принимать участие в основном конкурсе, можно просто фестивалить и наслаждаться морем 8 дней, посещая только мастер-классы.
Подать заявку можно на www.det-fond.ru
(слева -меню-фестивали-заявка)

----------


## Светик

*Milya*,

Будьте добры, вышлите, пожалуйста, подробную информацию о следующих конкурсах :
«Содружество»
"Музыкальная волна"
"Музыкальный спринт"
"Музыкальная радуга"

----------


## IRUSIK77

*Milya*,
 зашла на Ваш сайт, прочитала иинформацию о прошедших конкурсах, посмотрела фотоотчёты. Какие вы молодцы!!!! Каждому участнику - внимание. (А то читаешь
отзывы с некоторых конкурсов - даже дипломы как положено, на сцене не могут вручить, отдают впопыхах, без поздравлений). 
Скажите, а летом в Белоруссии больше ничего не планируется? (Мы там будем все лето у родственников). А также хочу спросить про Сибирь, здесь что-то планируется? У нас (в Омске) в этом плане - глухо. Годами ничего не проводят.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Milya

*IRUSIK77*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова.:smile: А то, знаете, как бывает - типа на сайт только положительные отзывы идут, а плохие вы не показываете... Поэтому мы сделали фото галерею. 
Белоруссия - это наш новый проект, который родился в этом году. Интерес был огромный. Скажу честно, мы (организаторы) ехали домой с чувством, что это мы стали гран-призёрами, настолько всё получилось ярко, торжественно и на очень высоком уровне. Участники выкладывались по полной, борьба была за сотые баллов.
1 июня открываем летний сезон в Сочи (Дагомыс) конкурсом "Великая Россия",фестиваль "Содружество", хореографический форум "Viva Dance", и так далее. + в родном Волгограде начинаем открытый проект самодеятельного творчества... 
Что касается Омска, ваши зажигают у нас в Питере осенью. Посмотрите итоги Рождественского "Сияния звёзд - 2009" -если мне не изменяет память увезли всё, что уместилось в чемоданы! Откуда же такой сильный уровень, если у вас там глухо? Трясите чиновников, которые у себя под носом не могут разглядеть Артистов. Ведь самым маленьким тоже хочется выступать на зрителя.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Светик*,
 Всё отправила, спасибо.

----------


## IRUSIK77

Уровень сильный потому, что стараются педагоги, учат детей, особенно сильна у нас хореография. А глухо - я имела в виду, что конкурсы и фестивали у нас практически не проводятся. Вот и зажигают в других городах....
В этом году впервые у нас прошел отборочный тур "Надежды Европы" (очень подходит сюда выражение "первый блин комом", обойдусь без подробностей - не люблю писать отрицательные отзывы). 
Я очень рада, что узнала про Ваш сайт. Моя дочь пока только начинает, у нас все впереди, но в следующем году обязательно попробуем принять участие в одном из Ваших фестивалей, или может быть в конце этого года.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Светик

*Milya*,

Спасибо! Изучаем  :Aga:

----------


## Milya

Завершился приём заявок на "Великую Россию". До встречи в Сочи!
По конкурсу "Viva Dance" до конца недели определится состав жюри, сообщу.
Полным ходом идёт заочный тур по "Музыкальному спринту" (вся информация на сайте организаторов).

Опубликован список членов Почётного жюри VI Всероссийского национального фестиваля-конкурса "Великая Россия".
http://www.det-fond.ru/

Вряд ли кто успеет подать заявку на конкурс"Великая Россия", кроме представителей Краснодарского края, поэтомуповторяю информацию для них:

"ВЕЛИКАЯ РОССИЯ - 2009" в Сочи (Дагомыс).
(8 -12 июня)
Есливы хотите попробовать свои силы на этом проекте,встретить новых друзей,познакомиться с культурой разных народов, мы ждём вас на www.det-fond.ru
На этом проекте всегда много народников, этно, обрядовые, театры танца.

В рамках проекта *«Музыкальная волна»* впервые в Волгограде состоится отборочный тур международного конкурса  исполнителей
*Euro Pop Contest
Gran-Prix «Berliner Perle».*
Международный конкурс исполнителей популярной песни «Berliner Perle» проводится в Берлине, является постоянно действующим и транслируется по каналу Берлинского телевидения.
Основной целью конкурса является популяризация детско-юношеского эстрадного творчества, укрепление дружественных связей, творческих контактов детей и молодежи разных стран.
                                               Оргкомитет.

----------


## Katrinagape

Milya!!!Пришлите пожалуйста все материалы, касающихся конкурса ,,Музыкальный Спринт,,. Если есть-кантактные телефоны организаторов конкурса. Заранее благодарю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Katrinagape@rambler.ru

----------


## Milya

*Katrinagape*,
Всё отправила.

----------


## Katrinagape

Milya!!!Спасибо, всё получила!!!! Что-то не могу дозвониться!!!   С уважением Екатерина. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Олег Романеныч

*Milya*,
[b]Milya[
Здравствуйте, меня зовут Олег Романенко я эстрадный пианист и вокалист. , хотел бы принять участие в будущих конкурсах как участник-конкурсант, пришлите мне пожалуйста положения по конкурсам: 
    "Музыкальная волна" в Волгограде с 15.07.2009
    "Серебрянный камертон" в Санкт-петербурге с 04.11.2009 
 и возможно ли ещё зарегистрироваться в Сочи-Дагомыс 1.07.2009.  
  очень жду конкурсные положения. 


так же готов сотрудничать по предоставлению сценических эффектов. Дым, снег, мыльные пузыри, конфети и серпантин выдув и кофетти и серпантин 
пневмо-выстрелы. а также шар 1.5 метра в диаметре, с сюрпризным наполнением...

----------


## Milya

Организатор: МБФ "Наше будущее"
Номинации: Все виды и направления искусства.
Возраст участников: не ограничен
Организационный взнос: 6700 руб.
Заявки: до 25 июня текущего года. 


15.07. – 18.07.2009г.



Организатором фестиваля-конкурса является Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее», при поддержке Министерства культуры  РФ, Гильдии пианистов – концертмейстеров России; при информационной поддержке радиостанции "Европа+", газеты «Фестивальный аккорд», «Музыкальный Клондайк», Издательского дома «Один из Лучших», журналов «Поём, танцуем, рисуем», «Фестивали. Карнавалы. Праздники».



Условия участия

До 15 июня текущего года  участники предоставляют в оргкомитет анкету-заявку.

В конкурсе принимают участие: творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители, возраст неограничен.



·  Детские коллективы (до 12 лет) должны иметь не менее одного сопровождающего на 8 человек. Руководитель не является сопровождающим;

·  Участник (коллектив, солист) имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты-заявки на каждую номинацию, показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений и оплаты за дополнительную номинацию;

·  Участник коллектива, выступающий сольно, считается отдельным участником;



·  Продолжительность одного произведения в номинации не должна превышать: хоровое пение – до 2 мин., вокал, художественное слово – до 3,5 мин., хореография, инструментальная музыка, театр мод, оригинальный жанр – до 4 мин., театр, музыкальный театр – до 10 минут (фрагмент). При превышении допустимого времени, жюри имеет право остановить выступление и снизить оценку выступления;

·  Участники оцениваются по двум номерам, показанным одним составом, в один или разные дни конкурса. Исключение для участников номинаций: оригинальный жанр, театр (музыкальный, драматический, кукольный) – по одному конкурсному показу; хоровое пение –  исполнение одним блоком трех произведений, одно из которых a capella (для средней, старшей и смешанной групп); художественное слово  -   два произведения, одно в стихотворной форме, другое - проза.

·  Мастеринг фонограмм записывается на отдельный MD, CD единственным треком. Каждая звукозапись должна быть с указанием названия произведения, автора музыки, текста, названия ансамбля или фамилии исполнителя, а также продолжительности звучания данного произведения. Фонограммы на рабочих дисках к конкурсу НЕ ДОПУСКАЮТСЯ. Претензии по звучанию фонограмм во время конкурса не принимаются.

·  Допускается прописанный или живой БЭК - вокал для вокалистов (соло); не допускаются прописанный БЭК - вокал для ансамблей и DOUBLE-трек (инструментальное или голосовое дублирование основной партии) для солистов и ансамблей;



·  Для номинации художественно - изобразительное и декоративно - прикладное творчество, фотография: конкурс проводится в очной форме участия. 

Тематика творческих работ - свободная. Количество – 1 – 2 работы.

Для каждой из представленных работ участником готовится табличка с обязательным указанием названия работы, данных об авторе (фамилия, имя, возраст или дата рождения), полное название учебного учреждения, ФИО руководителя.

Работы должны быть оформлены в паспарту каждым участником самостоятельно для  презентации в конкурсе (выставке).

~         Изобразительное искусство: формат А4-А2.

~         Изделия прикладного искусства (габариты одного изделия – не более 150 см для плоскостных и не более 50 см для объемных изделий) текстиль, инсталляционная экспозиция, керамика, ювелирные изделия.

~         Размер фотографий 30х40 и 30х45 см.

Все творческие работы могут быть выполнены в любой технике.



·  Творческие работы, показанные ранее на Международном фестивале-конкурсе «Музыкальная волна», к повторному показу не допускаются.

·  Участники конкурса имеют право на голосовую рекламу своего спонсора, перед своим выступлением;

·  Организаторы имеют право использовать видео-аудио материалы с конкурса по своему усмотрению;

·  При желании опубликовать информацию о коллективе или участнике на сайте фонда, необходимо предоставить цветные фото, творческую биографию, интересные факты из жизни коллектива (солиста), т.е. информационный лист для СМИ (передаётся в день регистрации и возврату не подлежат);

·  В рамках конкурса могут проводиться круглые столы с членами жюри;



Номинации, жанры и возрастные категории участников конкурса

·  Хореография (соло, ансамбль):  классический танец, современная пластика, эстрадный танец, народный танец (в том числе этнический и историко-бытовой), народный стилизованный танец, бальные танцы, модерн, уличный танец (брейк, хип-хоп, рейв, степ):  5 - 9 лет, 10 -12 лет, 13 -15 лет, 16 -20 лет, 21-25 лет,  от 26 лет и старше, смешанная группа.

·  Вокал (соло, ансамбль): эстрадный, академический, народный (в том числе фольклор и этнография), джазовое пение. В народном и академическом вокале в качестве аккомпанемента допускается использование фонограммы, без использования средств усиления голоса: 5-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет, 15-20 лет, 21-25 лет, от 26 лет и старше.

·  Хоровое пение:  младшая (до 12 лет), средняя (13-17 лет), старшая (18-25 лет), от 26 лет и старше, смешанная группа.

·  Оригинальный жанр (соло, ансамбль):  эквилибр, акробатика, пластический этюд, жонглирование, клоунада. Все виды, кроме тех, которые связаны с воздухом и огнём.

·  Театр мод:  (прет – а – порте, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинэйджерская одежда, исторический костюм, сценический костюм и т. д.):  5-10 лет, 11-15лет, 16-20лет, 21-25лет,  от 26 лет и старше, смешанная группа.

·  Театр (музыкальный, драматический, кукольный) (без использования штанкетного оборудования): академического, современного, народного направлений (в том числе  фольклор и этнография: театрализованные действа и обряды): (5-17 лет), (18-25 лет), от 26 лет и старше, смешанная группа.

·  Инструментальная музыка (соло, ансамбль, оркестр):  5 - 9 лет, 10 -12 лет, 13 -15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, от 26 лет и старше, смешанная группа.

·  Художественное слово: младшая (до 15 лет), старшая (16-25 лет), от 26 лет и старше.

·  Художественно - изобразительное и декоративно - прикладное творчество, фотография: до 8 лет; 9 – 11 лет, 12 – 14 лет, 15 – 20  лет, 21 – 25 лет,  от 26 лет и старше, смешанная

·  Прикладное творчество (все виды,  в т. ч.  одежда, костюмы, ювелирные, вязаные и керамические изделия, декоративная роспись, художественная вышивка, плетения из соломки, резьба, инкрустация по дереву, бисерное рукоделие, макраме, аксессуары, куклы, сувенирные изделия и др.);

·  Изобразительное искусство (рисунок, живопись, графика, скульптура и др.);

·  Художественная фотография.

·  Авторская работа: Исполняемое произведение или постановка, может быть как собственного сочинения исполнителя, так и сочинённое другим автором, которого на конкурсе представляет исполнитель.

 Ансамбли разделяются на дуэт, трио, квартет, ансамбль. Возраст самого старшего участника коллектива является определяющим для отношения к возрастной категории.



Состав жюри

Жюри конкурса формируется из  ведущих специалистов культуры и искусства России, зарубежных стран, преподавателей ведущих учреждений профессионального образования.



Подведение итогов и награждение

Участники награждаются дипломами: обладателя Гран-при, лауреата 1, 2, 3 степеней, дипломанта и участника, дипломами МБФ «Наше будущее». Допускается дублирование мест в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Решение жюри является окончательным.

 Награждаются концертмейстеры и руководители творческих коллективов, авторы лучших творческих работ и постановок. Присуждаются специальные призы и награды, вручаются памятные подарки. Лучшие творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители получают денежные Гранты Фонда. Победители фестиваля-конкурса приглашаются на Международные фестивали и конкурсы, в т.ч. телевизионные проводимые в Испании, Германии, России и других странах.



Категории участников и организационный взнос

Категория А (Европа, США и другие государства): 150 евро

Категория В (Россия и страны СНГ): 6700 руб.

Организатор фестиваля-конкурса обеспечивает: проживание в гостинице 2-х, 3-х местное  размещение с удобствами  на блок; 2-х разовое питание (завтрак, ужин) (в день заезда ужин, в день отъезда – завтрак); трансфер* (вокзал - гостиница – вокзал); трансфер** (гостиница – концертный зал – гостиница); официальное приглашение; участие в конкурсной программе в одной номинации и возрастной категории. Награды, призы. Организационно – информационная деятельность.



Категория С (участие в конкурсе и дополнительная номинация): 3000 руб. – солист; 5000 руб. -  ансамбль;



Время расселения –  с 14:00 часов 15 июля; время отъезда – до 12:00 часов 18 июля. В ином случае устанавливается плата за дополнительные сутки проживания и питание участников в индивидуальном порядке.

Участники допускаются к конкурсу только при наличии договора и обратных билетов на регистрации.

* - трансфер осуществляется при условии извещения организаторов о дате приезда и отъезда не позднее 01 июля,



Дополнительная информация

·            Проезд до г. Волгоград и обратно – за счет участников. Билеты приобретаются самостоятельно.

·            Дополнительные услуги оплачиваются участниками из собственных средств.

Программа

15 июля – регистрация коллективов,

16 июля  - репетиция, конкурсная программа,

17 июля – конкурсная программа, награждение, Гала – концерт.

18 июля - отъезд

Внимание! Организаторы оставляют за собой право вносить изменения и дополнения в программу.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*"МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ  ВОЛНА" !!!*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Олег Романеныч*,
 На фестиваль "Содружество" звоните срочно!!! 
Заявку в свободной форме на milya40@ya.ru, чтобы в течении суток получить все материалы и принять окончательное решение.

----------


## Боста

Milya пришлите пожалуйста информацию по конкурсу "Муз. спринт" friknastya@yandex.ru

----------


## Milya

*Боста*,
 Всё отправила, до связи!:smile:

Дорогие друзья! Большая просьба ко всем, кто собирается принять участие в наших летних сочинских событиях - сообщите мне об этом. Иногда ваши ники не совпадают с реальными фио на присланных заявках!:biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:

*Приглашаем коллективы и отдельных исполнителей
на XI Международный фестиваль-конкурс "Музыкальная радуга",
который состоится
в Сочи 22-26 октября.
Все направления творчества.
*
Организационный взнос на участие в "Музыкальной радуге" (октябрь) определён и составляет 8500руб.
Включено: проживание, 3-х разовое питание, трансфер, участие в основной номинации.
__________________
У меня есть для вас много интересного!
www.det-fond.ru
milya40@ya.ru

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
"Музыкальная радуга" закрывает сезон летних проектов Фонда. Поэтому возраст участников не ограничен (с 2009г. добавлена старшая возрастная категория "от 26 лет и старше"). Поскольку это фестиваль-конкурс, то представлены все жанры и направления творчества, включая оригинальный (цирковое искусство), театры (вплоть до кукольных), декоративно-прикладное творчество и др.
Приём заявок идёт полным ходом. Бланк заявки стандартный. Могу отправить на электронный адрес для заполнения. При получении от вас заполненной заявки, отправляю вам официальное приглашение на событие и полное Положение. Окончательный ответ об участии (подтверждение) вы даёте за три недели до начала проекта .

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приглашаем коллективы и отдельных исполнителей
> на XI Международный фестиваль-конкурс "Музыкальная радуга",


Думаю, для того, чтобы у потенциальных участников появилось конкретное желание - надо выкладывать демо материал о прошедших фестивалях. А то- выбор на сегодня ОГРОМНЫЙ, а вот исполнительский уровень, состав жюри  и т.д. можно увидель только в видео репортажах или на крайний случай, аудио и фото. 
Надеюсь, у 11-го фестиваля уже накоплен такой материал?  
Не принимайте, только лично на свой счет. Такое же предложение я написала всем, интересующим меня организаторам.

----------


## Milya

*Mazaykina*,
 Да я только за! Бьюсь неделю - не могу загрузить фото с наших предыдущих проектов. Это и "Великая Россия", и незабываемый "Viva Dance"! А ведь, помню, на форуме, кто-то из участниц, буквально по шагам объяснила как это сделать. 

Упс! *"Музыкальная радуга" - IX*!!!

В 2009-2010гг. в программу двух ежегодных масштабных проектов МБФ "Наше будущее" внесены изменения. В рамках *IX Международного фестиваля-конкурса детского и юношеского творчества "Музыкальная радуга" (г. Сочи, 22-26 октября 2009г.))
и VI Международного Рождественского фестиваля-конкурса "Сияние звёзд" (г. Санкт-Петербург, 6-10 января 2010г.*
организаторы конкурсов оставляют за собой право выбрать понравившийся коллектив *в номинации "Вокальный ансамбль"* и обеспечить его участие   в телепроекте *"Euro Pop Contest "Berlin Perle - 2010" за счёт полного финансирования из средств МБФ "Наше будущее".*

*ВНИМАНИЕ! В Положение по "Серебряному камертону" для хоров и академ. вокала внесены изменения!
www.det-fond.ru раздел Фестивали.*

VI Международный конкурс исполнителей
инструментальной, хоровой
и вокальной музыки

4 - 8 ноября 2009г.
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия

Размещение участников - гостиница "Россия"
Конкурсные выступления - в Белом концертном зале
ДШИ им. Е. Мравинского

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
*ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ  ИНФОРМАЦИЯ
IX Международный конкурс-фестиваль "Музыкальная радуга" (Сочи 22-26 октября)*

1.  К участию приглашаются победители региональных состязаний "Студенческая весна-2009".
Самодеятельные и профессиональные коллективы всех видов творчества.

2.Оргкомитет "Музыкальной радуги" оставляет за собой право делегироватьодин из коллективов, заявленный в номинации "ВОКАЛЬНЫЙ АНСАМБЛЬ", нателепроект "Euro Pop contest Berlin Perle"(Германия, Берлин, 2010г)
за счёт полного финансирования из средств Фонда "Наше будущее".

3.Акция "Ансамбль+" действительна для коллективов, в выступлении которых,на сцене одновременно выступают не менее семи участников.

4. Руководители коллективов от 15 чел. приглашаются на фестиваль за счёт средств организаторов.

По всем вопросам обращаться по тел. 8 960 883 27 70 Наталья

----------


## Mazaykina

> ! Бьюсь неделю - не могу загрузить фото с наших предыдущих проектов.


Это совсем несложно. Над сообщением есть значок- цветная дискета- на нее кликаешь и выклдываешь на http://*********ru/ фотографии.  :Aga:

----------


## Milya

Ничего у меня не получается. Где неправильно,не понимаю!!! 1. Ставлю курсор в окошко сообщения 2. нажимаю на значок дискеты 3.открывается поле для загрузки фото4.обзор, выбрала,отправить. Может там нужно нажать галерею?
5. фото загрузилось, справа появляются коды и т.д. Возвращаюсь на форум - ничего нет...:frown::mad: :Jopa: 

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/811506m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Milya

[IMG]http://*********ru/816631m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/809463m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/851446m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/840182m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/831990m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/816630m.jpg[/IMG]

Это фотографии с Международного конкурса "Кубок Европы" 2009 (Минск, Беларусь)

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Кубок Европы" 2009 (Минск, Беларусь)


Не могли бы вы отправить положение? Есть ли там современная или эстрадная хореография?

----------


## Milya

*Alenajazz*,
 Хореография (все направления) - обязательная номинация на всех наших проектах.
"Кубок Европы" проходит в апреле, то есть теперь - в 2010г. Кстати, на фото - двое из представителей жюри по хореографии: Давид Цигнадзе - чемпион мира по бальным танцам, Гришкова Е. В.- ассистент балетмейстера хореографического ансамбля «Березка», народная артистка России.
Сейчас выложу фото с международного хореографического конкурса "Viva Dance", июль 2009г.
Приглашаю вас на "Музыкальную радугу". По-моему я вам отправляла календарь 2009-2010гг.? Если нет, напишите адрес электронной почты.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/796936m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/801032m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/798984m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/800008m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/788744m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/846091m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/845067m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/848139m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/837899m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/839947m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Milya*,
 Спасибо! Меня интересует именно Беларусь и конкурсы, проводимые там.

----------


## Milya

Тогда до встречи в апреле 2010г.! Заявки принимаются в течение года, до 10 марта 2010г.

----------


## Milya

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ КОНКУРСА "МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ СПРИНТ"!*

Самарская Екатерина - г. Луганск 
Квартет "Эксклюзив" - г. Кузбасс
Брестель Дарья - г. Саратов
Беликова Лада - г. Иваново

----------


## Milya

*Срок подачи заявок на участие в
*
*IX Международном фестивале-конкурсе
 "Музыкальная радуга"*

*завершается 1 октября.*

----------


## Milya

Открыт приём заявок на 
*VI Рождественский фестиваль-конкурс "Сияние звёзд" 
(6-10 января 2010г., Санкт-Петербург, Россия).*
Вместе с заявкой просьба высылать на эл. адрес фото (1-2) и краткую информацию о себе для размещения в фестивальной газете, которую получает каждый конкурсант.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Milya*,
Мила, у вас очень много всякой информации по фестивалям и конкурсам, но я нигде не нашла видео (на вашем сайте, кстати. тоже). На сегодняшний день именно этот материал может служить показателем- стОит ехать на конкурс или нет, потому что посмотрев уровень участников каждый для себя может сделать выбор. Согласитесь, на сегодня предложений по всякого рода мероприятиям очень много. И чтобы выделиться среди всех, надо показывать РЕЗУЛЬТАТ. Тем более, вы же уже не впервый год проводите, значит должны быть какие-то записи, выложенные на youtube.

----------


## Milya

Мария, да, вы правы. К сожалению мы не ведём профессиональную видеосъёмку на проектах. А участники увозят свои материалы домой. Вероятно, кто-то из них и выкладывает записи на youtube.
Мы же планируем большую съёмку на "Сиянии звёзд" в Питере в январе 2010г., так как в его рамках состоится отборочный тур в Германию.

У меня вопрос к форумчанам. Ко мне обратилась мама девочки с ДЦП. Девочка играет на фортепиано и поёт. Они очень хотят принять участие в фестивалях Европы (Испания, Италия,Австрия). В активе нашего фонда проектов в этих странах нет. Кто что может посоветовать, но исключительно проверенные мероприятия, а не из разряда туристических. Девочка не передвигается самостоятельно, поэтому условия и организация должны быть соответствующими.

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Мила, если возможно, разместите, пожалуйста, более подробную информацию о VI международном Рождественском фестивале - конкурсе Сияние звезд..спасибо

----------


## Milya

*Н. Еремеева*,
 Положение фестиваля-конкурса есть на нашем сайте www.det-fond.ru
Обязательно посмотрите разделы Итоги и Фотогалерея.
*Mazaykina*,
 Подскажите алгоритм размещения видео. Мы снимали на "Музыкальной радуге" все дни, видео будет готово по приезду домой.

----------


## Milya

Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной, хоровой и вокальной (академ. и народное направления) музыки состоится в Концертном зале ДШИ им. Е. Мравинского (ул. Варшавская,44) с 4 по 8 ноября 2009г. *Приглашаются учащиеся ДМШ, ДШИ, руководители и педагоги, все любители музыки.* Вход свободный. Программа конкурса будет вывешена в холе школы 4 ноября, после регистрации участников.
Организатор конкурса: Международный благотворительный фонд "Наше будущее".
Участники проекта, члены Почётного жюри, оргкомитет конкурса размещаются в гостинице "Россия" с 3 ноября.

----------


## Milya

Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной, хоровой и вокальной (академ. и народное направления) музыки состоится в Концертном зале ДШИ им. Е. Мравинского (Санкт-Петербург, ул. Варшавская,44) с 4 по 8 ноября 2009г. Приглашаются учащиеся ДМШ, ДШИ, руководители и педагоги, все любители музыки. Вход свободный. Программа конкурса будет вывешена в холе школы 4 ноября, после регистрации участников.
В жюри конкурса будут работать лучшие педагоги страны (список жюри опубликован на сайте организаторов www.det-fond.ru)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подскажите алгоритм размещения видео. Мы снимали на "Музыкальной радуге" все дни, видео будет готово по приезду домой.


Заливаете на Youtube 10-минутные ролики, копируете пароль, который расположет между знаками = и здесь в расширенном режиме вставляете в значок ютуба.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Приглашение для жителей Санкт-Петербурга


Мила, я не поняла, какое отношение эта тема имеет к муз. пед училищам?(также как и некоторые посты в разных разделах форума)  Вам не кажется, что вы несколько перебарщиваете с информацией? Я уверена, кому интересны различные конкурсы, в том числе и ваши,  зайдут в СООТВЕТСВУЮЩИЙ раздел и прочтут. 
Ваши действия уже называются не подачей информации, а рекламой, и за это вообще-то деньги платят.

----------


## Milya

Согласна с критикой, буду внимательнее. Хотела как лучше: чтобы на конкурс пришли НЕ УЧАСТНИКИ, а ЗРИТЕЛи (педагоги могли бы пообщаться со специалистами и коллегами, жюри).

----------


## Milya

VI Международный конкурс «Золотой Феникс»
Санкт - Петербург, Россия 
27.03 – 31.03.2010г.

Организатором конкурса является Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее», при поддержке Министерства культуры  РФ; Гильдии пианистов – концертмейстеров России; при информационной поддержке газеты «Фестивальный аккорд», «Музыкальный Клондайк», радиостанций «Серебряный дождь», «Европа+»
Условия участия
Для отбора на участие в конкурсе, участники предоставляют до 01 марта текущего года анкету – заявку. 
Бланк заявки можно получить, позвонив по тел. +7 (8442) 49-26-75, 49-26-76, 49-26-77; E-mail: mail@det-fond.ru 
•	К заявке прилагается: для граждан РФ и стран СНГ - список приезжающих (Ф.И.О., дата рождения); для граждан ближнего и дальнего зарубежья - список приезжающих (Ф.И., номер паспорта; дата рождения; гражданство и страна постоянного проживания), отдельно выделяется старший группы.
•	В конкурсе принимают участие: творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители, возраст участников не ограничен;
•	Детские коллективы (до 12 лет) должны иметь не менее одного сопровождающего на 8 человек. Руководитель не является сопровождающим;
•	Участник коллектива, выступающий сольно, считается отдельным участником, предоставляет отдельную анкету-заявку и согласовывает с оргкомитетом возможность участия в дополнительной номинации;
•	Участники оцениваются по двум номерам, показанным одним составом, в один или разные дни конкурса. Исключение для участников номинаций: оригинальный жанр, театр и музыкальный театр – по одному конкурсному показу; хоровое пение –  исполнение в один тур трех произведений, одно из которых a capella (для средней, старшей и смешанной групп); художественное слово  -   два произведения, одно в стихотворной форме, другое - проза.
•	Продолжительность одного произведения в номинации не должна превышать: хоровое пение – до 2 мин., вокал, художественное слово,  – до 3,5 мин., хореография, инструментальная музыка, театр мод, оригинальный жанр – до 4 мин., театр, музыкальный театр – до 10 минут (фрагмент). Инсталляция сценического реквизита для театров до 5 мин. 
При превышении допустимого времени, жюри имеет право остановить выступление и снизить оценку выступления;
•	Мастеринг фонограмм записывается на отдельный MD, CD единственным треком. Каждая звукозапись должна быть с указанием названия произведения, автора музыки, текста, названия ансамбля или фамилии исполнителя, а также продолжительности звучания данного произведения. Фонограммы на рабочих дисках НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ
•	Допускается прописанный или живой БЭК-вокал для вокалистов (соло); не допускаются прописанный БЭК-вокал для ансамблей и DOUBLE-трек (инструментальное или голосовое дублирование основной партии) для солистов и ансамблей;
•	Участники фестиваля-конкурса имеют право на голосовую рекламу своего спонсора;
•	Творческие работы, показанные участниками ранее на конкурсе «Золотой Феникс», к повторному показу не допускаются;
•	Организаторы имеют право использовать видео-аудио материалы с фестиваля-конкурса по своему усмотрению;
•	При желании опубликовать информацию о коллективе или участнике на сайте фонда, необходимо предоставить цветные фото, творческую биографию, интересные факты из жизни коллектива (солиста), т.е. информационный лист для СМИ (передаётся в день регистрации);

Номинации, жанры и возрастные категории:
•	Вокал (соло, ансамбль): эстрадный, академический, народный (в том числе фольклор и этнография), джазовое пение. В народном и академическом допускается пение с использованием технических средств, так и без них (в зависимости от зала): (5-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет, 15-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Хоровое пение:  младшая (до 12 лет), средняя (13-17 лет), старшая (18-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Театр (драматический, музыкальный, кукольный) (без использования штанкетного оборудования): академического, современного, народного направлений (в том числе  фольклор и этнография: театрализованные действа и обряды): (3-11 лет), (12-15 лет), (16-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Инструментальная музыка (соло, ансамбль, оркестр):  (5 - 9 лет, 10 -12 лет, 13 -15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Хореография (соло, ансамбль):  классический танец, современная пластика, эстрадный танец, народный танец, народный стилизованный танец, бальные танцы, модерн, театр танца:  (5 - 9 лет, 10 -12 лет, 13 -15 лет, 16 -20 лет, 21-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Театр мод:  (прет – а – порте, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинэйджерская одежда, исторический костюм, сценический костюм и т. д.):  (5-10 лет, 11-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 26 лет и старше), смешанная группа.
•	Оригинальный жанр (соло, ансамбль):  эквилибр, акробатика, пластический этюд, жонглирование, клоунада. Все виды, кроме тех, которые связаны с воздухом и огнём.


•	Художественное слово: младшая (до 15 лет), старшая (16-25 лет, 26 лет и старше). 
•	Авторская работа: Исполняемое произведение или постановка, может быть как собственного сочинения исполнителя, так и сочинённое другим автором, которого на конкурсе представляет исполнитель.

Ансамбли разделяются на дуэт, трио, квартет, ансамбль. Возраст самого старшего участника коллектива является определяющим для отношения к возрастной категории.

Состав жюри
Жюри конкурса формируется из  специалистов культуры и искусства России, преподавателей ведущих учреждений профессионального образования: Российской Академии музыки имени Гнесиных, Московской и Астраханской государственных консерваторий, РАТИ, Института музыки имени А. Шнитке, Санкт-Петербургского Университета искусства и культуры, представителей СМИ, продюсеров и др.

Награждение участников
Участники награждаются дипломами: обладателя Гран-при, лауреата 1, 2, 3 степеней, дипломанта и участника, дипломами МБФ «Наше будущее». Допускается дублирование мест в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Решение жюри является окончательным. 
 Награждаются концертмейстеры и руководители творческих коллективов, авторы лучших творческих работ и постановок. Присуждаются специальные призы и награды, вручаются памятные подарки. Лучшие творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители получают денежные Гранты Фонда (от 5000 до 50000 рублей). 
Победители фестиваля-конкурса приглашаются на Международные фестивали и конкурсы, в т.ч. телевизионные проводимые в Испании, Германии, России и других странах. 

Финансовые условия

Организационный взнос: 11300 руб. с чел. 
Организационный взнос: 4500 руб. (для участников из г.Санкт – Петербург)
Аккредитация на конкурс (номинация): 3000 руб. – соло; 5000 руб. – дуэт, ансамбль, коллектив;
Трансфер (вокзал/аэропорт – гостиница): (в одну сторону)
легковая до 3 чел. – 900/1100 руб; микроавтобус до 10 чел.- 2500 руб.; автобус до 40 чел. – 4500 руб.

Организатор конкурса обеспечивает: проживание в гостинице; 2-х разовое питание (завтрак, ужин) – в день заезда  ужин, в день отъезда завтрак; встречу на вокзале - трансфер (вокзал- гостиница)*; трансфер (гостиница – концертный зал- гостиница)**; официальное приглашение; участие в конкурсе; организационно – информационная деятельность, награды, призы.

При группе от 15 чел. – руководитель организационный взнос не оплачивает.

Акция «Ансамбль +»: количество одновременно выступающих на сцене более 7 чел – руководитель организационный взнос не оплачивает. 

Дополнительная информация:
* Трансфер (вокзал – гостиница – вокзал)- гарантируется, если дата, время, номер поезда и вагона, вокзал прибытия и убытия сообщается организаторам за 15 дней до начала конкурса.
** Трансфер (гостиница- концертный зал) –организуется при необходимости по графику выступлений.
- Время заезда – 26 марта с 14:00; время отъезда – до 12:00 часов 30 марта. В ином случае устанавливается плата за дополнительные сутки проживания в индивидуальном порядке.
- Размещение в гостинице- двух местное и двух местное + доп.кровать (кол-во доп.кроватей ограничено). 
- Возможно одноместное размещение за дополнительную плату.
- Участники могут продлить проживание в гостинице до/после конкурса на любое кол-во суток. Стоимость проживания с завтраком уточняется дополнительно.
- Проезд до г. Санкт - Петербурга и обратно производится за счет участника. Билеты приобретаются участниками самостоятельно в обе стороны.

----------


## Milya

*Новые акции для участников!*

----------


## Milya

*Alenajazz*,
 Здравствуйте! Настроились на победу в Минске?
Заявки на "Кубок Европы" - до 1 апреля!

----------


## Milya

*Театр — это не профессия, это стиль и смысл жизни, который сопровождает вас, где бы вы ни были. И в Международный день театра особенно хочется пожелать вам всеобщего признания, удачных ролей и ярких спектаклей. Пусть Мельпомена никогда не оставляет вас, своих верных жрецов, и дарует вам вдохновение! Мы желаем вам, всем, чья жизнь неразрывно связана с искусством, силой своего таланта будить в людях их лучшие качества, воспитывать и учить зрителей вечным истинам добра и красоты. Пусть каждый из тех, кто выходит на сцену, будет счастлив! С праздником!*

----------


## Milya

Здравствуйте! 
Сообщаем о приёме заявок на летние проекты Фонда.Познакомьтесь с *Всероссийским фестивалем-конкурсом "ВЕЛИКАЯ  РОССИЯ", который пройдёт в Сочи с 9 по 13 июня 2010г.*
http://mail.yandex.ru/neo/message?cu...00000610325977

----------


## Milya

Фотоотчёт "Великая Россия" 2009г.

Итоги "Кубок Европы"2010г.

Открыт приём заявок на Международный конкурс "Фестивальный аккорд" (ноябрь,г.Москва). Заявки принимаются ДО 1 ИЮНЯ!

----------


## Milya

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Спешу познакомить вас с нашим творческим календарём и пригласить на проекты Фонда.
http://subscribe.ru/archive/culture..../06135519.html
Все наши летние проекты проходят в Сочи (Адлер), но и в родном Волгограде наконец-то мы принимаем своих друзей. А осенью всех нас ждёт грандиозный праздник - 10 лет исполнится самому первому проекту Фонда "Наше будущее" -"Музыкальной радуге". Жду от вас писем, вопросов и заявок на участие. Всегда на связи! milya40@ya.ru

----------


## georia

Здравствуйте!
Меня интересует IV Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной музыки "Серебряный микрофон" и Питере с 04-08.11.2010г. Прошу Вас прислать информацию на адрес: georia@yandex.ru Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Milya

*Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
Все поздравления сегодня в адрес самых красивых, изящных, музыкальных, нежных, любимых женщин. Я поздравляю Вас с праздником весны - 8 марта. Пусть свежий весенний ветерок унесёт зимнюю хандру, а солнышко согреет своими лучами Вас и Ваших близких. Любите и будьте любимы.*

И на моём любимом сайте Фонда "Наше будущее" также произошли перемены. Во-первых, вы можете скачать весь календарь проектов самостоятельно здесь. Во-вторых, мы с радостью ответим на все вопросы в режиме реального времени. например, пресс-центр теперь имеет свой адрес ICQ (621-022-313). И конечно же конкурсы, бонусы, призы и масса интересной информации. 

*Что касается конкурсов*: 
открыт приём заявок на "Кубок Европы" (Минск, 22-26 апреля). 
Завершён приём заявок на фестиваль-круиз "Арт-Европа"(1-5 апреля). Но если у вас есть все необходимые документы, вы ещё можете успеть забронировать участие. Звоните срочно!
А вот на фестиваль-конкурс "Кораблик надежды" места есть. Почему мы говорим о местах? Да потому что всё событие проходит на борту теплохода "Александр Невский" и количество кают ограничено!)))
"Музыкальная волна" (15-18 июля)в этом году приглашает коллективы народной хореографии, оркестры народных инструментов, вокальные ансамбли. Как всегда, конкурсные выступления состоятся в Центральном концертном зале города Волгограда. Вашими зрителями станут не только участники и гости конкурса, но  и горожане. учащиеся института культуры, воспитанники и руководители многочисленных коллективов этого волжского города.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Alenajazz,
> Здравствуйте! Настроились на победу в Минске?


А я собиралась в Минск????? :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Я буду на конкурсе в Польше, где, кстати, в два раза дешевле, чем в Беларуси... (почему у вас такие высокие цены????)

----------


## Milya

*Alenajazz*, да -  в 2010!))))))
Про цены лучше задать вопрос принимающей стороне. Иногда чиновники мешают понятия "политика" и "детское творчество". 
А в Польшу куда собрались? Впечатлениями поделитесь? Держим кулачки, желаем победить! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> да - в 2010!


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  
2010 уже ведь прошёл....




> А в Польшу куда собрались?


На 20 Международный конкурс "Майская нотка", в Ченстохова.




> Впечатлениями поделитесь?


Всенепременно!!!! Но впечатления будут в мае.




> Держим кулачки, желаем победить!


Спасибо огромное! С форума едет несколько коллективов, надеемся помимо конкурсного показа ещё и на творческое общение!!!!!

----------


## Milya

Наш творческий сезон ежегодно начинается в Санкт-Петербурге. Именно в городе на Неве проходит Рождественский фестиваль-конкурс «Сияние звёзд». Проект  является важной ступенькой к новым достижениям. По итогам конкурсных выступлений сразу несколько коллективов и отдельных исполнителей получают приглашения принять участие в фестивалях Испании, Германии, Польши. Все вопросы по организации и финансированию  поездки на эти проекты берёт на себя МБФ «Наше будущее».
Сегодня мы вправе заявить о том, что  2011г. наступил не только на календаре, но и на сцене. Все участники Рождественского проекта  смогли продемонстрировать своё умение, свои способности. Никто из них не остался не замеченным. Абсолютными победителями международного фестиваля-конкурса стали:
Липавская Ирина из Владивостока, 
Театр движения «Планета детей» - коллектив из Саратова,
Пузык Александра и Хореографический коллектив "Грация" из Санкт-Петербурга.
Все обладатели Гран-при были награждены Дипломами и кубками международного проекта.
По доброй традиции Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее» всегда чествует педагогов, руководителей тех ребят, которые показывают высокие результаты. На творческом проекте в Санкт-Петербурге  дипломами «За высокое педагогическое мастерство и большой вклад в развитие детского и юношеского творчества, воспитание подрастающего поколения » были отмечены 15 педагогов из разных городов России. Дипломом Международного благотворительного фонда «Наше будущее»  За создание условий для гармоничного развития и обучения учащихся, высокий уровень исполнительского мастерства в VII Международном рождественском фестивале-конкурсе «Сияние звёзд» награждены:
Ансамбль песни и пляски тихоокеанского флота, г. Владивосток
МБОУ ДОД «Талнахская детская школа искусств», г. Норильск
Центр эстетического воспитания Фрунзенского района г. Санкт-Петербург
Шесть концертмейстеров удостоены Дипломов Гильдии пианистов-концертмейстеров России, отмечены авторские работы.
Все, кто хотя бы раз приезжал на «Сияние звёзд», знают, что интрига на церемонии награждения сохраняется до самой последней минуты. Ведь  представители фестивального движения Европы тоже приготовили свои призы.  В этот раз приглашения на участие в проектах 2011г. за рубежом получили коллективы из Ленска и Саратова, Изобильного и Санкт-Петербурга, Челябинска, Владивостока, Калининграда и Чебоксар. Пять одарённых ребят получили полную финансовую поддержку в организации поездки в Испанию и Литву от МБФ «Наше будущее». Остальным  предоставляется частичное финансирование из средств Фонда.  
А юные танцоры из хореографических коллективов страны не скрывали радости, получив приглашения на *Летнюю школу танца «VIVA DANCE»,* которую Международный Фонд «Наше будущее» ежегодно организует в Сочи.  Восемь дней, насыщенных уроками, тренировками и мастер-классами от лучших хореографов страны позволят не только поддержать хорошую форму летом, но и получить сертификат, подтверждающий ваше желание стать лучше.
Сегодня всех нас опять приветствует Санкт-Петербург. Весенние  встречи здесь носят деловой характер. *Международный конкурс «Золотой Феникс» (открытие 26 марта)* помогает вашему таланту засиять новыми красками, нюансами. Все участники попадают под пристальное внимание Почётного жюри, в котором на конкурсе «Золотой Феникс» работают исключительно педагоги профильных вузов. Сегодня  вас ждут круглые столы с профессорами консерваторий и институтов культуры и искусства, индивидуальные консультации с ведущими исполнителями отечественной сцены. Сейчас наступает время познакомиться с правилами приёма в колледжи и институты искусства и культуры. У вас есть уникальная возможность лично задать свои вопросы деканам, преподавателям, методистам. После завершения конкурсных дней многие из вас продолжат творческий весенний марафон, приняв участие в насыщенной фестивальной программе  *Международного фестиваля-конкурса-круиза «АРТ-ЕВРОПА»*. Во время большого путешествия по Скандинавии на огромном пароме «Siljia Line» участники имеют возможность посетить Финляндию и Швецию, а также  выступить в лучшем зале г. Хельсинки «Мartinos Holl».
В мае в городе-герое Волгограде вас встретит другой красавец — теплоход «Александр Невский». Весенний творческий круиз Волгоград-Саратов-Волгоград подарит вам возможность  научиться искусству перевоплощения. Потому что в программе *Межнационального фестиваля-конкурса «Кораблик надежды»* (4-7 мая) нет ни секунды свободного времени. Петь, танцевать, читать «кричалки», изображать подводный мир - вот сотая часть конкурсов, которые придумали для вас организаторы.

Вся информация о ежегодных творческих проектах Фонда опубликована на сайте www.det-fond.ru

----------


## Milya

*Дорогие друзья! Поздравляем всех участников международного конкурса "Кубок Европы". Сегодня в Минске сошлись в творческом соревновании представители многих городов, регионов.*
        1 	Астрахань,  Россия
	2	Клинцы, Брянская обл.,  Россия
	3	Борисоглебск, Воронежская обл.,  Россия
	4	Калуга,  Россия
	5	Елизово, Камчатская обл.,  Россия
	6	Адлер, Краснодарский край,  Россия
	7	Шадринск, Курганская обл.,  Россия
	8	Всеволожск, Ленинградская обл.,  Россия
	9	Санкт-Петербург,  Россия
	10	Саранск, Мордовия респ.,  Россия
	11	Москва,  Россия
	12	Городец, Нижегородская обл.,  Россия
	13	Новосибирск,  Россия
	14	Бугуруслан, Оренбургская обл.,  Россия
	15	Оренбург,  Россия
	16	Орск, Оренбургская обл.,  Россия
	17	Пермь,  Россия
	18	с. Покровка, Приморский край,  Россия
	19	Ростов-на-Дону,  Россия
	20	Рязань,  Россия
	21	Тольятти, Самарская обл.,  Россия
	22	Балаково, Саратовская обл.,  Россия
	23	Ленск, Саха (Якутия) респ.,  Россия
	24	Екатеринбург,  Россия
	25	Лесной, Свердловская обл.,  Россия
	26	Новоуральск, Свердловская обл.,  Россия
	27	Серов, Свердловская обл.,  Россия
	28	Альметьевск, Татарстан респ.,  Россия
	29	Казань, Татарстан респ.,  Россия
	30	Петрозаводск, Тверская обл.,  Россия
	31	Северск, Томская обл.,  Россия
	32	Тула,  Россия
	33	Сургут, Тюменская обл.,  Россия
	34	Хабаровск,  Россия
	35	Нижневартовск, Ханты-Мансийский авт.окр.,  Россия
	36	Югорск, Ханты-Мансийский авт.окр.,  Россия
	37	Миасс, Челябинская обл.,  Россия
	38	Озёрск, Челябинская обл.,  Россия
	39	Челябинск,  Россия
	40	Минск, Беларусь
	41	Червоный Донец, Харьковская обл., Украина

----------


## Milya

*ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ!
МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ БЛАГОТВОРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ФОНД "НАШЕ БУДУЩЕЕ", ОРГКОМИТЕТ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКОГО КОНКУРСА "VIVA DANCE", ПЕДАГОГИ ЛЕТНЕЙ ШКОЛЫ ТАНЦА "VIVA DANCE" ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ ВСЕХ 
С МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫМ ДНЁМ ТАНЦА!*
Мы все танцуем и всё танцует вокруг нас. С самых первых минут человека окружают гармония и красота в движениях ветра, цветов, облаков, самой жизни.
Те, кому подвластен язык танца, подвластны все чувства, все эмоции. А когда танцуют дети, говорят, что танцует сама планета, танцует мир.
С праздником, дорогие педагоги, хореографы, руководители творческих коллективов, студий и школ танца! С праздником, молодые танцовщики! Желаем вам больших успехов и творческого долголетия!

Информация о хореографических проектах МБФ "Наше будущее" опубликована на www.det-fond.ru
Также на любой вопрос вам ответят в пресс-центре Фонда по тел. +7 961 065 5141

----------


## Milya

«Великая Россия 2011»: диалог культур

С 9 по 13 июня 2011 года в Сочи состоится девятый Всероссийский национальный фестиваль-конкурс «Великая Россия». Ежегодно этот праздник собирает на солнечном берегу Черного моря много юных участников со всех уголков России.

Фестиваль-конкурс «Великая Россия» проводится в начале июня не случайно, он посвящён Дню независимости нашего государства. Национальный проект традиционно встречает своих участников на базе оздоровительного комплекса «Адлеркурорт», что позволяет совместить летний отдых на море с конкурсной программой. Сочетание гор и моря создает уникальный климат, по своим достоинствам не уступающий горно-климатическим условиям Швейцарии, Италии, Франции. Это место словно специально создано для того, чтобы наслаждаться каждой минутой, секундой, вдыхая целебный морской воздух, нежась под солнечными лучами на берегу теплого и приветливого моря!

Организатором конкурса является Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее», при поддержке Министерства культуры  РФ; Администрации города Сочи, Гильдии пианистов–концертмейстеров России. Ряд ведущих авторитетных российских печатных, телевизионных и интернет СМИ ежегодно оказывают фестивалю информационную поддержку: ГТРК  Сочи, газеты «Фестивальный аккорд»,  «Лазаревские новости», «Новости Сочи», «Музыкальный Клондайк», издательский дом «Один из Лучших», журналы «Поем, танцуем, рисуем», «Фестивали. Карнавалы. Праздники», радиостанции «Европа +», «Радио России».

Организаторы всегда держат высокую планку, зная, что комфорт конкурсантов — это важная составляющая их успешного выступления. Гостям фестиваля предоставляют комфортабельные номера со всеми удобствами. Очень удачно и само месторасположение комплекса – отсюда легко можно добраться до любой точки города Сочи.

За девять лет своего существования Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс «Великая Россия» имеет репутацию одного из серьёзных и крупномасштабных событий, представляющих современную многонациональную культуру России. Ежегодно в Сочи съезжаются самые одарённые молодые люди страны, чтобы и себя показать, и на других посмотреть. На сегодняшний день география участников расширяется, теперь она охватывает огромную территорию от Калининграда до Якутии.

Особая гордость конкурса – это высокопрофессиональное жюри, в состав которого входят выдающиеся представители российской культуры и искусства, профессора и преподаватели МГК им. П. И. Чайковского, РАТИ, Ульяновского педагогического университета, Московского института современных искусств. С их лёгкой руки на музыкальном Олимпе зажигаются новые звездочки.

В этом году конкурс обещает быть еще более интересным. В год десятилетия Международного благотворительного фонда «Наше будущее», каждый проект сезона 2011 года богат на сюрпризы. Победителю фестиваля-конкурса «Великая Россия» организаторы вручат поистине царский подарок: лучший творческий коллектив при полной финансовой поддержке Фонда получает право выступить под флагом России на XII Международном детско-юношеском фестивале эстрадного творчества «Buen Viaje-2011» в сентябре того года, который пройдет в Испании, во всемирно известном городе-курорте Ллорет де Мар, на берегу Средиземного моря.

Добро пожаловать на девятый Всероссийский национальный фестиваль-конкурс «Великая Россия»!

----------


## Milya

*Ураа! Только что завершилась торжественная церемония награждения призёров и победителей Всероссийского национального фестиваля-конкурса "Великая Россия". Гала-концерт в такой день - в День независимости России - собрал больше тысячи зрителей в СКО "Адлеркурорт". 
Оргкомитет, члены жюри и гости проекта сердечно и искренне поздравляют победителя - обладателя Гран-при конкурса - вокально-инструментальный ансамбль "ALEX-BAND" (г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре). Ребята получили право защитить имя России на фестивале в Испании. Полную финансовую поддержку коллективу в организации участия в европейском фестивале оказывает Международный благотворительный фонд "Наше будущее".*
_На сайте фонда опубликованы имена всех призёров "Великая Россия" 2011г._

----------


## Milya

http://www.det-fond.ru/festivals/311...ablik-nadezhdy
Специальные предложения, акции, скидки!
Впервые - скидки новичкам проекта.
Дополнительная информация по запросу на Pressa.fa@gmail.com

----------


## Milya

C 22 по 26 октября в г. Сочи (Адлер) проходит XII Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества «Музыкальная радуга». Ежегодно осенью в Сочи приезжают талантливые, одарённые дети и взрослые со всей России, стран СНГ, других стран. Организатором фестиваля-конкурса «Музыкальная радуга» является Международный благотворительный фонд «Наше будущее». Проект проводится при поддержке Федерального гранта Президента России, Министерства культуры РФ, Департамента по культуре Администрации Волгограда.



   Основным принципом фестиваля-конкурса «Музыкальная радуга» является его демократичность. Участники не соревнуются друг с другом. Коллективы показывают своё умение, талант, делятся новыми постановками. «Музыкальная радуга» ставит своими основными задачами сплочение творческих людей разных стран, расширение культурных границ между ними, знакомство руководителей и участников коллективов, обмен опытом.

В рамках проекта были организованы встречи с представителями творческой элиты страны, с мэтрами искусства и культуры, с выдающимися педагогами исполнительского мастерства.



В работе жюри приняли участие:

- Рыбакова Ирина Ефремовна – заслуженная артистка Кубани, худ. рук. Народного ансамбля «Кудрина» Сочинской государственной филармонии (Сочи)

- Сосунов Александр Александрович – заслуженный артист Кубани, заведующий оркестровым отделением Сочинского государственного училища искусств (Сочи)

- Барбаной Вера Александровна – заслуженный работник культуры РФ, Почётный работник образования РФ, президент МБФ «Наше будущее» (Волгоград)

- Филатов Сергей Владимирович – кандидат искусствоведения, заслуженный работник культуры РФ, заслуженный деятель искусств Республики Бурятия, профессор ГИТИСа, хореограф-постановщик (Москва)

- Шершнёв Виктор Григорьевич – заслуженный работник культуры РФ, балетмейстер-постановщик в государственных ансамблях танца «Русский север», «Заряне», «Гостья», эксперт-хореограф Министерства культуры Московской области (Москва)

- Колмогорова Татьяна Александровна – доцент Сочинского государственного университета моды, бизнеса и права, дизайнер по костюмам, член Союза художников и Союза дизайнеров России (Сочи)

- Холманская Нина Леонидовна – заведующая отделением народных инструментов Сочинского государственного колледжа искусств (Сочи)

- Поляков Александр Сергеевич – преподаватель эстрадно-джазового вокала и методики преподавания вокала Государственного музыкального училища эстрадно-джазового искусства, Российской Академии музыки им. Гнессиных, Института современного искусства (Москва)

- Бер Ольга Леонидовна – концертмейстер МГК им. Чайковского, преподаватель концертмейстерского мастерства Академического музыкального колледжа при МГК им. Чайковского, исполнительный директор Гильдии пианистов-концертмейстеров России (Москва)

- Максумова Людмила Марксовна – ведущая солистка, мастер сцены Московского государственного академического детского музыкального театра им. Наталии Сац, актриса театра и кино (Москва)

- Чернова Елена Геннадьевна – балетмейстер-постановщик Московского государственного академического детского музыкального театра им. Наталии Сац (Москва)



   В этом году в Сочи приехали более 400 участников. Были представлены:  Республика Адыгея, Республика Саха (Якутия), Архангельская, Белгородская, Волгоградская, Кемеровская, Курганская, Ленинградская области, Алтайский край, Краснодарский край, Курская, Новгородская, Оренбургская области, Владивосток, Астрахань, Саратов, Иркутск, Калуга, Воронеж и другие.

   Организаторы, члены жюри, гости проекта отметили очень высокий уровень всех исполнителей. Это стало заметно уже в первый день. Церемония открытия фестиваля-конкурса явилась своеобразным вечером знакомств для многих участников. C показательными номерами в концерте открытия приняли участие ансамбли и солисты: «Хорошее настроение» (г. Мирный) «Рапсодия» (г. Плесецк), «Фантазия» (р.п. Варгаши), Нелли Колчина (г. Гай), «Уральские узоры» и «Сюрприз» (г. Гай), «Серебряный колокольчик» (г. Армавир), «Орион» (г. Мичуринск), «Жаворонки» (г. Москва), «Самоцветы» (г. Курск), «Радоница» и «Ритмы детства»(г. Рубцовск)

   23 октября – первый тур конкурса. На сцену Концертного зала «Коралл» СКО «Адлеркурорт» вышли исполнители инструментальной музыки, академического и народного пения, театральные коллективы, танцевальные ансамбли, театры мод, вокалисты и чтецы.

   Конкурсные выступления продолжились и на следующий день. Два тура в каждой номинации позволили каждому участнику показать свои способности, раскрыть свой талант. Зрители поддерживали выступающих аплодисментами. Члены жюри провели консультационные встречи с педагогами и руководителями, обсудив буквально каждое выступление. А итоги фестиваля-конкурса «Музыкальная радуга» станут известны 25 октября. В этот день состоится награждение Лауреатов и победителей «Музыкальной радуги» - 2012. Традиционно лучшим исполнителям будут вручены Приглашения на другие фестиваля Фонда «Наше будущее», денежные поощрительные гранты, памятные кубки и Дипломы международного конкурса.

  В ожидании результатов все гости творческого праздника не скучают. Ведь на територрии СКО «Адлеркурорт» в их распоряжении спортивные площадки, танцпол, огромный бассейн с морской водой. Здесь же расположены самый большой в стране Океанариум и Дельфинарий, где каждый желающий может посетить уникальные представления морских животных. Погода в Сочи +24. Для ребят из Сибири и Дальнего востока – это фантастическое возвращение в лето!



   Вся информация о результатах XII Международного фестиваля-конкурса «Музыкальная радуга» будут опубликованы на сайте организаторов www.det-fond.ru

Там же можно посмотреть первые фоторепортажи из Сочи.

----------


## Toamna

Друзья,
пожалуйста, напишите о конкурсе в Санкт-Петербурге с мая до октября 2014 года? 
lietut@gmail.com

----------


## Mosquito

А что-то будет проводиться в Волгограде в 2014?

----------


## Vikentia

Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества "Музыкальная радуга" 
 Место проведения: Россия Сочи	
c 22 - 26 Октябрь 2015

Номинации: творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители всех жанров.
Возраст участников: не ограничен
Заявки на участие принимаются до 10 октября!
http://www.det-fond.ru/festivali/hor...ya-raduga.html

----------

